# Looking for JUST a Simple Nail File!



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I've decided that I'm just not ready for a dremel right now, not to mention the money involved. So I think what I need is a simple file to use to just file my dogs' nails down. I know it will be slower, but for right now it will be easier.

The only problem is that all the dog nail files I've seen absolutely suck! They just don't get the job done, plus you usually have to buy a set of nail clippers just to get the file. So this brings me to my question:

Is there any kind of simple file I can find at, say, a hardware store, that would work for dog nails?


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I use the black emory boards that have a peice of plastic between the 2 side that make it easy to file the girls nails. I tried the dremel and Puddles wanted to eat it. i was afraid I was going to file her face instead.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

One of the sturdier human nail files should do the job. I'm mostly thinking of those metal "diamond" nail files, or one of the plastic files.......the cardboard kind wouldn't last too long.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I'll bet that the files they use for acrylic nails would take down your dogs' nails pretty quick. Try a beauty supply house or the nail aisle at Walmart.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

briteday took the words right out've my mouth! I buy them at Sally's.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

I know it has been a while since this was posted but I came across the peticure and think that this might be great for filing down the nails. I love the fact that the file is not exposed therefore the hair or any other part of the doggies will not be cut. The price is pretty good too. I'm planning on getting this. 

http://www.peticure.com/


----------



## kimmie100 (Dec 10, 2007)

Maybe a farriers rasp? Horse stores might have some.

Let me know how the peticure works. I might buy it.


----------



## noelle2279 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, I own a presa canario...she's about 95 lbs. and hates dremels and clippers. I started using Sally's nail files about 2 years ago. They worked but still wore out too fast. I started to duct tape strips of sand paper to each side of the file..this way I don't have to keep buying nail files..and her nails get filed beautifully in only minutes.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

I use a rechargeable dremel for $18.99 bought at Wal Mart for my dogs. I start my puppies with the dremel at 3 weeks old. So if the new owners keep up with it, they should never have a problem with nails.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

kimmie100 said:


> Maybe a farriers rasp? Horse stores might have some.
> 
> Let me know how the peticure works. I might buy it.


Whoa, there!!! These are doggie nails we are talking about...a farrier's rasp would be unnecessarily huge, clunky, and not to mention you would seriously run the risk of cutting the dog's pads if he decided to pull and squirm around...maybe even file the tops of his foot skin off! I know, cause it doesn't take much for me to get 'rasp quicked' with my file when I file my horse's feet!!!! 

I use disposeable emery boards when I feel like filing the nails down...they work well.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I got my file, woohoo! I went to the hardware store and bought just a metal file. I'll be using it in conjunction with the clippers, just to get the nails shorter without quicking. I tried it and it works just how I need it to. >^_^<


----------



## LittleAlfie (Feb 6, 2011)

noelle2279 said:


> Hi, I own a presa canario...she's about 95 lbs. and hates dremels and clippers. I started using Sally's nail files about 2 years ago. They worked but still wore out too fast. I started to duct tape strips of sand paper to each side of the file..this way I don't have to keep buying nail files..and her nails get filed beautifully in only minutes.



I know this is an old thread but i've been reading through all the threads looking for ideas on how to do alfie's nails as he hates clippers and this is going to be a life saver. he doesn't mind the file but the regular emery boars wears down so quickly! 

Thanks:wave:


----------

